# Battery charger sparked now will not power on... NEED HELP



## awhitt23 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a Dell Vostro 1510 laptop. A month ago I had my charger plugged into the wall and the other end into the back of the laptop. While I was on it, sparks came out of the charging port on the rear and burnt up the socket on the rear. It hasn't cut on since then. I took it to a computer repair man and he replaced the socket on the back where the charger plugs in. On the end of the charger, the piece that goes into back of computer is cracked. But I bought a new charger and it will not charge and will not power on. I have a DVD movie in the drive, what can I do to get it running? I asked the repair man would it need a new hard drive and he said he didn't think there was a problem with the memory. I am an experienced guy I work on iPhones all the time and some computer stuff i also have an inspiron laptop that I have replaced memory hard drive and other things. If you can tell me what I need to do, then I can do it. Thanks everyone


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I take it that the laptop is out of warranty?

Possible that the motherboard is damaged. Was the motherboard closely inspected for damage?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

surely the guy that repaired the power port would have tested it before he gave it back,would he have gave it back to you not working? did you buy the correct charger to supply your lap top,your dvd in the drive,get yourself a small pin,next to were the optical drive open will be a small hole,push the pin in and it will open the tray


----------



## awhitt23 (Jul 31, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> I take it that the laptop is out of warranty?
> 
> Possible that the motherboard is damaged. Was the motherboard closely inspected for damage?
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


The guy didn't say anything about the motherboard.


----------



## awhitt23 (Jul 31, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> I take it that the laptop is out of warranty?
> 
> Possible that the motherboard is damaged. Was the motherboard closely inspected for damage?
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


It is out of warranty


----------



## awhitt23 (Jul 31, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> surely the guy that repaired the power port would have tested it before he gave it back,would he have gave it back to you not working? did you buy the correct charger to supply your lap top,your dvd in the drive,get yourself a small pin,next to were the optical drive open will be a small hole,push the pin in and it will open the tray


The man took 45 days just to change the power port and he never called my sister, instead my sister had to call him. He seemed very unorganized. It is the original Dell charger i bought.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Take it back to the place that fixed it and ask him, I'd like to see you power this up seeing as you fixed it.


----------

